# German Physicists Trash Global Warming



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.climategate.com/german-physicis...-warming-theory


> For any non-scientist interested in the climate debate, there is nothing better than a ready primer to guide you through the complexities of atmospheric physics - the "hardest" science of climatology. Here we outline the essential points made by Dr. Gerhard Gerlich, a respected German physicist, that counter the bogus theory of Anthropogenic Global Warming (AGW).
> 
> Before going further, it's worth bearing in mind that no climatologist ever completed any university course in climatology-that's how new this branch of science really is. Like any new science the fall-back position of a cornered AGW proponent is the dreaded "appeal to authority" where the flustered debater, out of his or her depth, will say, "Well, professor so-and-so says it's true - so it must be true." Don't fall for that proxy tree-ring counter's gambit any longer. Here is the finest shredding of junk science you will ever read.
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the paper:
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0707/0707.1161v4.pdf


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I just read that Mars is warming too. Must be that Mars rover we have up there. Every scientific fact that I have read debunks the global warming theory. There is much more behind this push of global warming than global warming.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been questioning the global warming hype for a long time.

It is out of the question that the constant burning of fossile material does heat up our athmosphere. The question is how severe that effect is.

Our planet is constantly changing its average surface temperature, and violently so. In Germany, we had glaciers covering the entire country, and we had decades with California like weather - all in less than 20 k years.

Three hundred years ago, we had a drastic temperature fall that was called the "little ice age". Ten degrees centigrade colder than standard!

I think the human race is not a very significant factor in the ever changing climate of the planet earth.

A bigger problem is pollution, here I do say that something has to be done in order to not mess up.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> I have been questioning the global warming hype for a long time.
> 
> It is out of the question that the constant burning of fossile material does heat up our athmosphere. The question is how severe that effect is.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it better myself Jörg! These are my thoughts exactly.

I actually saw an interesting cartoon about this, because I think that we need to get better, even if Global Warming is a hoax.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This is quite excellent, I'm sorry I missed it when it happened.


----------

